# Freeze during boot after uhub console msg



## mstrofbass (Jan 14, 2011)

I have an older server that I need to get booted via a LiveCD, and all the different versions of BSD I've tried end up freezing after the usb/uhub messages. 

I can't find any docs that tell me what hardware is being looked at throughout the boot process, so I can't pinpoint if there's something wrong with the comps hardware that would cause this.

Suggestions? Ideas?

It freezes under both the latest versions of 7 and 8 (both 8.1 and 8.2), and regardless of what mode I boot into.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want to evaluate the hardware first, try e.g. a Knoppix LiveCD.


----------



## mstrofbass (Jan 22, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you want to evaluate the hardware first, try e.g. a Knoppix LiveCD.



Although this didn't quite work, it helped me on the path I needed. And I am pretty amazed at how cool Knoppix is. I haven't played with Linux in probably five years, and only setup my old BSD server a couple years ago, so I'm way out of the loop. I might have to load that onto a thumb drive just for nerd factor.

I ended up having to try to compile the drivers for my raid card, which always failed. Luckily, they had some designed to work with Debian 5.0.1, and I found a live cd version of that. Got that going, got the driver installed and started, and bam, got access to my RAID array (which is all I needed to get to on my old server, so I could put the old files on the new server).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jaymax (Dec 15, 2011)

*Identical problem - need further directions*

I have an identical problem, except that I am booting from my regular HD, freezing at the same uhub0 location. 
I have a Knoppix live file system also, but cannot figure out what needs to be done to fix the system once Knoppix is installed.

For that matter, why should'nt I be able to use the FreeBSD FS? 

Any pointers?


Thanks!


PS: Point at which dmesg blows off, seems to be at
"uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered"

How can I tell what device or other entity that may be pointing to?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 19, 2011)

jaymax said:
			
		

> I have an identical problem, except that I am booting from my regular HD, freezing at the same uhub0 location.


Did this HD previously work to boot this system? If so, you've either got a hardware problem or something in the software changed (did you build a new kernel?).



> I have a Knoppix live file system also, but cannot figure out what needs to be done to fix the system once Knoppix is installed.
> 
> For that matter, why should'nt I be able to use the FreeBSD FS?
> 
> ...


At the loader menu, select the "Boot FreeBSD with verbose logging" option. That will print a bunch more messages as hardware is probed.

Troubleshooting this sort of thing can be a little difficult, as it isn't always the simple case of the last thing probed hanging the system. A probe of a previous item could have started something which then triggers later on, causing the boot process to lock up.


----------

